
Crowdforge.io – Find open source projects to join, or get help with your project - O_H_E
https://crowdforge.io
======
O_H_E
What do you guys think about a place where you can post ideas that you don't
have time to, so others looking for inspiration/experience could pickup and
work on.

It would be like sharing your open source project with the world, but from the
idea level. Someone forking your idea instead of your code. We can also have
commits, so that people can discuss and collaborate on the idea before writing
any code.

